# sexing



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Just a ?

I Know alot of folks ask about sexing their P's.

I was wondering, for those who can determine sex, if they have noticed females having more destinct, deeper concave patches on the sides of there heads


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The cranial crest is from over feeding. Cut down on the food and that will return to a more normal appearance.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

frank,

thanks for the reply and the advice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The cranial crest is from over feeding. Cut down on the food and that will return to a more normal appearance.


 in other words they are fat


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yes she is a pig, but she is laying eggs every week like clockwork,

and she goes bannanas at feeding time, and always gets the lions share


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Hopefully I get this right posting a pic ... Here's what I noticed on my females ...

1) There is actually a visual difference near the belly ... fuller

2) Take special note to the nub near the anus of the female.

Well ... sorry all ... can't get the pic right so ... no pic. I'll try again later if I get a chance.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice looking P mine have the same type of dents on their heads like that i thought it was normal. Although i probably do overfeed em.


----------

